# Disney gibt Marvel Filmstarts bis 2019 bekannt



## Disneyfreund (21. August 2014)

Disney hat eine Liste veröffentlicht, die zeigt, welche Marvel Filme bis 2019 kommen:
Eine beachtliche Liste am Filmen:


> Nachfolgend alle kommenden Marvel-Filme in der Übersicht
> 28. August 2014: "Guardians Of The Galaxy" (Termin schon länger bekannt)
> 30. April 2015: "Marvel’s The Avengers 2: Age Of Ultron" (Termin schon länger bekannt)
> 23. Juli 2015: "Ant-Man" (vorverlegt vom 27. August 2015)
> ...


Diese Liste ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht vollständig.
Auch hat Disney schon die Termine von 5 Unbekannten Marvel Filmen bekannt gegeben.
Was sich hinter den Unbekannten Marvel Filmen verbirgt, kann man nur spekulieren 

Quelle:
"Captain America 3", "Guardians Of The Galaxy 2", "Ant-Man" und Co.: Disney gibt Marvel-Starts für Deutschland bis ins Jahr 2019 bekannt - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Auf den einen oder anderen kommenden Marvel Film freue ich mich schon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

Die beiden erstgenannten Titel sind schon gekauft. Jetzt fehlt noch ein neuer Film mit Hulk, Thor und Iron Man .


----------



## Verminaard (21. August 2014)

The Green Lantern ist aber DC und nicht Marvel.

Von wem kommen die Deadpoolfilme? Kommen doch, oder?
Einer der besseren Helden mMn


----------



## Soldyah (21. August 2014)

Green Lantern wohl eher nicht, der gehört zu DC Comics

edit: mmh zu spät

edit2: im Anhang, das was ich gefunden hatte


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (21. August 2014)

es wird auf jedenfall mal wieder zeit für einen HULK teil!!!


----------



## simba572 (21. August 2014)

laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig. die avengers war schon gehypt bis zum geht nicht mehr und das total grundlos.
comics sind die neuen western, irgendwann ist die mode auch wieder vorbei


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

Upps ja sorry im falschen Hals gelandet.


> laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig. die avengers war schon gehypt


 Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2014)

Muss das mit dem Ant-Man wirklich sein? 
Der Mann mag ein genialer Wissenschaftler und Vater vom Ultron sein, aber als Marvel-Charakter find ich den ziehmlich langweilig.

Ich will mehr von dem hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

